# poINT LOOK OUT STAE PARK. my first yak trip



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

Purchased a Hobie 12 Pro Angler And put in at the boat ramp. and couldn't believe how steady this boat was even at the lightghouse the tide was low and got into tubulent water by the sand bar still rock steady. Any way i got into Red Drum city. I must have caught at least 20- 30 drum they bit on every thing i threw at them. they were between 9-16 inches but they were fat and healthy. great pullage. the baits I used were bloodworm live minnows and shrimp also 3 inch Gulp minnow. Had a Blast I'm addicted now will go out early next week.


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

And now you're hooked! It seems like this has been a good year for red drum--good to hear. 

I had to google 'point lookout park'. turns out a friend has a place near reedville and dameron marsh. I think I need to visit...


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Go there when the high tide just starts to fall.
That is when the big boys move up into the shallows to feed.
During low water, the big ones lay up in the channel, and let the little guys munch.....


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

nice. congrats on the new yak! reds are all over the bay as far north as the magothy. got a few on the severn fishing greenbury point sunday morning


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah I was at Solomons and ended up w 15 red drum and caught them on cut bait spots in very shallow water


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

welcome to the addiction! Sounds like one hell of a first yak outing. I'm still hoping for my first red...


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

First trip on my first kayak was four Sundays ago, 30 Red fish a few 
keeper Specs and Croaker some under size Flats. I was also shocked 
at how steady the boat was, I was able to get up to and in my frount 
hatch with little problem at all. I need to practice self rescue though,
the guys I went with stayed pretty close to me then and every sunday
since even though the water is very shalow where we go. I can't remember 
ever getting this addicted this fast to anything so far in my 54 years. I hope 
I get a few years of fun out of it. By the way, every trip has proven every bit as 
productive as the first.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Enjoy it! 
I Had a Hobie Outbackfor a year and liked it at first.I got tired of it fast. It got to feeling like a Peddle boat. Paddled like a bath tub. I got rid of it..
Glad to be back in a real kayak.


----------

